# Dalco Athletic Offers Prespaced Pro-Twill Plackets



## Deborah Sexton

Add a player name to any uniform with Dalco’s Prespaced Pro-Twill Plackets. These are name plates that are created by kiss cutting the name from polyester twill and sewing it down on an oblong piece of twill fabric. To apply, simply place on the garment and sew. 

They are designed to be used in conjunction with Dalco’s Stock Stock program, which automates the process of sewing stock letters, numbers, and appliqué shapes allowing embroiderers to increase productivity and the costs associated with creating appliquéd teamwear and apparel. The software offers 40 font styles and automatically sews down the placket. 

The name plates are available in 2-inch, 3-inch and 4-inch letter sizes for youth and adults. There are from 14 school and team colors of Pro-Twill. You choose one color for the letters and a contrasting color for the placket. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of letters, numbers, appliqués, and software for decorating spiritwear and team uniforms. It also can custom cut any shape or design in appliqué materials. For more information, contact Dalco Athletic Lettering at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at [email protected]; or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

